# Finding Clock Speed of RAM



## rameshiit19 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
I need to get a new RAM for my PC. So I need to know it's clock speed. How can I know it ? Is there anything else which I need to note while purchasing RAM ?

My PC Specifications :

MotherBoard   : Mercury PVM 7
Processor       : P IV 3.06 GHz


Thanks,

Ramesh


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2011)

Use CPU-Z n go to memory tab...


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah use CPU-z as suggested and post a screenshot here for further suggestions.


----------



## rameshiit19 (Jun 7, 2011)

Am unable to install OS because of RAM problem.So please suggest some solution to find info about RAM without OS .

Thanks!


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Get the RAMs out from the slot. If the sticker containing the brand, model no. etc. is still intact get a clear snap, and post.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2011)

rameshiit19 said:


> Am unable to install OS because of RAM problem.


Are u sure its the RAM prob?


----------



## rameshiit19 (Jun 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Are u sure its the RAM prob?



Yes ! I gave my system for service . Service man used his RAM for installation & my PC is working fine with his RAM .


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2011)

rameshiit19 said:


> Yes ! I gave my system for service . Service man used his RAM for installation & my PC is working fine with his RAM .



So ur RAM s dead y do u need its specs?


----------



## rameshiit19 (Jun 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> So ur RAM s dead y do u need its specs?



I need to purchase a new RAM , so I need specifications. I can able to use the dead RAM but I'm unable to install anything in my OS with it ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

May be if you can provide your mobo model then we can list down the compatible RAM lists.


----------



## rameshiit19 (Jun 8, 2011)

MotherBoard : Mercury PVM 7
Processor : P IV 3.06 GHz

Also please suggest me a brand to go for !

Thanks !


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

It takes up to DDR400(PC3200) in 2 slots. Max mem support is 2gb.


----------



## rameshiit19 (Jun 10, 2011)

*



Thanks for every one here for your valuable Suggestions & solutions !

Click to expand...

*
I 've bought a new 1 GB RAM as per your guidance & is working fine!


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

Great, congrats!!!


----------



## rameshiit19 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------

